# Finding actual farm co-op stores



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

How does a non farmer find an actual farming co-op store? Not a retail store acting like a farm co-op but a real co-op?
I live in 99336 zip and we have a few farming retail stores around but they definitely do not have low prices that I was lead to believe they would have if they were a farm co-op.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Look for grain and feed stores. Also look at Nutrien AG Solutions, looks like there are some in your area.


----------

